# Salomon binding owners



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

It will depend on your boot, you're best taking your boot to the store and try it in both, or order both pairs and send the one you don't need back. You're typically better off in the smallest binding your boot will correctly fit in. If your boot has shrink tech you should be fine with the medium.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Ill be riding the 2014 Nike Vapen. And there are no stores near me that carry it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Get the large with the Nikes.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## Pkinsp (Nov 15, 2012)

I ride medium Salomon Holograms bindings and wear Salomon F22 boots size 10. The F22 is definitely not a bulky boot, its pretty lean. The medium Hologram is a great fit for my boot size, and I would not want a large. Straps on Holograms are very adjustable. The binding would fit a 10 1/2 boot (at least in the F22) without a problem. It's great for a size 10.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Pkinsp said:


> I ride medium Salomon Holograms bindings and wear Salomon F22 boots size 10. The F22 is definitely not a bulky boot, its pretty lean. The medium Hologram is a great fit for my boot size, and I would not want a large. Straps on Holograms are very adjustable. The binding would fit a 10 1/2 boot (at least in the F22) without a problem. It's great for a size 10.


What about the width. I believe Nike boots are a bit wider. Do you have any play left in the side of you're boots?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The F series boots are a full shell size different. A 10 is a 9.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The F series boots are a full shell size different. A 10 is a 9.


Good info. I see what you mean


----------



## Pkinsp (Nov 15, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> What about the width. I believe Nike boots are a bit wider. Do you have any play left in the side of you're boots?


No play, the binding fits well for the F22 size 10. The F22 and many other Salomon boots are pretty compact. It's probably not as wide as your Nike, but I've never tried nike boots. 

The F22 Salomon 10 boot is not a size 9. I'm a size 10 or 10 1/2 in regular shoe size. The sizing of the boot for my foot is correct, and I didn't have to size up or down. It's just not a bulky boot or a wide boot. One of the reasons why I like Salomon boots is they tend to run narrow.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Pkinsp said:


> No play, the binding fits well for the F22 size 10. The F22 and many other Salomon boots are pretty compact. It's probably not as wide as your Nike, but I've never tried nike boots.
> 
> The F22 Salomon 10 boot is not a size 9. I'm a size 10 or 10 1/2 in regular shoe size. The sizing of the boot for my foot is correct, and I didn't have to size up or down. It's just not a bulky boot or a wide boot. One of the reasons why I like Salomon boots is they tend to run narrow.


I believe he is comparing shell size. F series to the Nike shell. It would be a size difference on the outside, not the inside. 

I appreciate the input for real. I couldn't decide which way to go.


----------



## Pkinsp (Nov 15, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> I believe he is comparing shell size. F series to the Nike shell. It would be a size difference on the outside, not the inside.
> 
> I appreciate the input for real. I couldn't decide which way to go.


Ah, read the post too fast. That sounds right, the boot definitely has a lower profile then other boots.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shoe sizing and boot sizing are two different things. F series refers to Fusion Series. It's designed to minimize the liner to shell fit causing it to be smaller on the outside. A F boot size 10 is a size 9 by most other companies standards which means it can fit into a medium binding.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Shoe sizing and boot sizing are two different things. F series refers to Fusion Series. It's designed to minimize the liner to shell fit causing it to be smaller on the outside. A F boot size 10 is a size 9 by most other companies standards which means it can fit into a medium binding.


I second that. When I bought my F3.0 (sz. 12) last season, I also tried Ions which were almost 1 size less when they were fitting the same lenght-wise.


----------

